# Starship Troopers and Vista - Is it possible?



## kurtanjek (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you able to install the PC game, Starship Troopers, on the Windows Vista Home Premium operating system? All other specs are satisfied on my computer. It installed fine, and I downloaded the latest patch, but when i started the game it had an error and closed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What did the error message say?


----------



## kurtanjek (Jan 1, 2008)

here are the problem details:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	STGame.exe
Application Version:	0.5.0.24
Application Timestamp:	43a29956
Fault Module Name:	STGame.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.5.0.24
Fault Module Timestamp:	43a29956
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	003dabcc
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	3081
Additional Information 1:	5ab1
Additional Information 2:	9397de14c02d51a40547cce568f027e9
Additional Information 3:	e87e
Additional Information 4:	30b57ac14c43ea517a4bbfabd62717df


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the same problem, but it says Internal Error at the launch of InstallShield, then it says a fatal error occurred when it begins installing. None of the demos work, either. The specs are:
Problem Event Name:	PCA2
Problem Signature 01:	launch.exe
Problem Signature 02:	7.50.100.2014
Problem Signature 03:	DemoShield Multi-CD Launch
Problem Signature 04:	DemoShield (R)
Problem Signature 05:	InstallShield Software Corporation
Problem Signature 06:	1
Problem Signature 07:	201
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033


----------



## CHANCESUNDANCE (Aug 15, 2008)

Well , mine installed perfectly , patched to the newest version also perfectly...

I got the nice intro(movie) , the set-up screen .....

Bust , just as i was about to actually play the game , there was only sound and the screen was flashing blue and white...

I could play the game , but it seems that Vista-premium wasn"t able to display the in-game graphics ... , only the movies and the set-up screen...

bummer 

It seems to work under windows Vista 64-bit though ...according to this list:

http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/Vista_Compatibility_List


btw. I installed it on my old xp-computer and it worked perfectly...
thing is that my old xp is too slow to play the game with all bells and whistles on.


----------



## b0nez89 (Sep 23, 2009)

CHANCESUNDANCE said:


> Well , mine installed perfectly , patched to the newest version also perfectly...
> 
> I got the nice intro(movie) , the set-up screen .....
> 
> ...


i got the same problem but instead of being able to play i dont see any menu or anything after the opening videos. 

i start the game. the introductions start, then the videos, and after that all i see is a screen with 2 boxes and the background with the bug on the right. i can click on the left box which leads to another screen but it shows the ships in space and plasma being shot out from a planet... thats pretty much it... 

could that be because of the vista programming?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can I have your specs on this machine?

CPU
RAM
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (power supply unit)
HDD
OS (vista 64 or 32bit)

Do you have problems with any other games?


----------



## CHANCESUNDANCE (Aug 15, 2008)

b0nez89 said:


> i got the same problem but instead of being able to play i dont see any menu or anything after the opening videos.
> 
> i start the game. the introductions start, then the videos, and after that all i see is a screen with 2 boxes and the background with the bug on the right. i can click on the left box which leads to another screen but it shows the ships in space and plasma being shot out from a planet... thats pretty much it...
> 
> could that be because of the vista programming?


honestly i really don""T know , but try this :




Just change distort set to "0" in : C:\Users\"username"\Documents\Empire Interactive\SST\Settings\global.settings


The game should work fine now and s very playable, but be warned though , cuz if you take damage , the "lightning-effect" will return (as long as you take damage).

be sure to change the settings in C:\Users\"username"\Documents\Empire Interactive\SST\Settings\global.settings AAQuality to at least 4 AA to make the game prettier (if your pc can handle it)

I"ve removed the old x850xt graphcard in my old single-core desktop and replaced it with low-profile nvidia xfx9400gt ....

StarshipTroopers now runs perfect in 1680*1050 all maxed out 16 aa on my old XP desktop 


On my vista-laptop i"e unistalled the game , but i will try it tonight by 

installing ati"s latest graphic drivers (modified version of catalyst 9.9) to see

if it finally works now .... :4-dontkno


----------



## CHANCESUNDANCE (Aug 15, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Can I have your specs on this machine?
> 
> CPU
> RAM
> ...


Specs of my vista-laptop :

CPU dualcore t8100 (2,1ghz)
RAM 3gb
Motherboard pentium
Graphics Card atimobilehd3650 256mb
PSU (power supply unit) -
HDD 320 gb
OS (vista 64 or 32bit) vista premium 32bit


Do you have problems with any other games? nope,

Resident Evil 5 runs perfect in dx10 and i can even run Crysis maxed out at 1280*800 aa off in dx10 :


----------

